# Any recipes for homemade sliders buns?



## i love cooking (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't have slider buns and i want to try to make homemade buns I need an easy one. If you have one post it here

Thank You /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry. I don't have a recipe. I get these. I go to an outlet store where they're really cheap.

 

http://www.pepperidgefarm.com/ProductDetail.aspx?catID=757&prdID=120928

http://www.pepperidgefarm.com/ProductDetail.aspx?catID=757&prdID=120929

OK. I know I didn't answer the question that was asked. I was just having conversation. I think that any good recipe for any good dinner roll will work just fine. Make up a dough, ball it up into the size rolls you want, spray/mist some water over the tops a couple tines while baking, cut them when they're cool. _Viola_, you should have what you want.


----------



## i love cooking (Aug 16, 2011)

IceMan said:


> Sorry. I don't have a recipe. I get these. I go to an outlet store where they're really cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You. It's ok if you didn't answer the question


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Literally any yeast-dough recipe can be used, ILC.

I've made slider buns using recipes for pain de campagne, pumpkin bread, brioche, potato bread, and several others. You can also use pate choux to for slider buns. As a general rule, though, you want a soft bread for any burger bun.

At one time King Arthur sold baking trays for making slider buns. Unfortunately, they seem to have dropped them from their line. I had bought one, to try. After that I spent months trying to find another. First they had them listed as back-ordered, and then they disappeared. Alas.

Anyway, in my experience, a standard bread recipe will make two dozen slider buns. There's an actual weight standard for them. But if you shape the dough about 2 1/2 inches in diameter, and a half-inch thick, you should get just the right size.


----------



## i love cooking (Aug 16, 2011)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Literally any yeast-dough recipe can be used, ILC.
> 
> I've made slider buns using recipes for pain de campagne, pumpkin bread, brioche, potato bread, and several others. You can also use pate choux to for slider buns. As a general rule, though, you want a soft bread for any burger bun.
> 
> ...


Thank You. I will try it./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You can cut bread dough with a biscuit cutter, and that'll work fine for sliders. 

Heck, you can even use biscuits -- which is something I frequently do. Mostly I make the biscuits from scratch. But man when you're feeling lazy, you can do a very nice slider with refrigerator biscuits. Top with an interesting cheddar, add a few tots to the plate, pour a good beer or one of my patented egg creams, and to the hell with the vegetables. 

Life is good. 

BDL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Post up the recipe. Don't think that you can say something like this and then leave us hanging. That would be communist.



boar_d_laze said:


> ... or one of my patented egg creams ...


----------



## i love cooking (Aug 16, 2011)

boar_d_laze said:


> You can cut bread dough with a biscuit cutter, and that'll work fine for sliders.
> 
> Heck, you can even use biscuits -- which is something I frequently do. Mostly I make the biscuits from scratch. But man when you're feeling lazy, you can do a very nice slider with refrigerator biscuits. Top with an interesting cheddar, add a few tots to the plate, pour a good beer or one of my patented egg creams, and to the hell with the vegetables.
> 
> ...


I will do that if I have time


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

...._and to the hell with the vegetables._

Whoa! Wait a sec! Are you saying that beer is *not *a vegetable? Ah, well. Another of life's little illusions down the tube. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Vegetables are what _food_ eats.

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

IceMan said:


> OK. Post up the recipe. Don't think that you can say something like this and then leave us hanging. That would be communist.


Make or buy some seltzer and chill it well. As an aside, a _Soda Stream_ is well worth the counter space. It must be well chilled. You cannot make an egg cream with ice in the glass.

Pour 2 oz of chilled seltzer into a 16 ounce glass.

Add 3 - 4 ounces of cold milk and stir until frothy.

Using a squeeze bottle, squeeze 2 tbs of chocolate syrup (Fox's U-Bet is a very good choice, but Hershey's won't kill you, but best is homemade using Ghirardelli and hot water), right into the center of the milk -- so the chocolate goes right to the bottom of the glass without staining the sides.

Add more cold seltzer, almost to the rim. Stir until all the chocolate is off the bottom. You'll get a chocolaty brown drink with a collar of nearly virginal white foam on top. It's that foam which makes the rigamarole necessary and worth it.

Serve with a straw in the drink and a kiss on the forehead.

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

bdl,

why is it called an egg cream?...i didn't see any eggs in it...did the original recipe? anyway, since you couldn't pay me enough to drink a glass of milk, i was thinking  maybe an 'adult' beverage variation could be fun... godiva chocolate liqueur for the chocolate syrup, maybe a bit of half and half,some vodka,and tuaca maybe, just cuz i like it.....

joey

oops,sorry boar...of course seltzer would be in the mix somewhere..


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

The sainted egg cream is the most misnamed creation in the culinary world, Joey, as it contains neither eggs nor cream. Somebody once told me how the name came about, but I wasn't paying attention, as I was busy slurping one up.

The result of combining the ingredients has, literally, nothing to do with whether or not you like milk. An egg cream is simple a little bit of heaven in a glass. And that's just the way it is.


----------

